

Steve Jobs May Have "Just Six Weeks to Live" - olivercameron
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/02/17/steve-jobs-may-have-just-six-weeks-to-live-receiving-treatment

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

------
yakto
Says the National Enquirer, says The Next Web.

~~~
ztan
"Judging from the photos, he is close to terminal. I would say he has six
weeks." says critical-care physician Dr. Samuel Jacobson.

